# GE vs China



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

interesting article on GE site about their lawsuit with some chinese company over patent infringement. note what was mentioned. hehehe

http://pressroom.geconsumerproducts.com/pr/ge/ge-lighting-solutions-and-dongbu-221013.aspx


----------



## ME LC (Dec 30, 2011)

Good for them! Actually being able to track down an Asian (break-the-rules) company & prosecute is smart, expensive, but sets the tone properly. To come to an agreement on licensing their technology with the same co. helps both parties achieve a win-win- and, that is brilliant! (pun?~)

MELC


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

but if it the WTO doesn't back it the ruling, all it'll mean is it's unmarketable in the country of patent violation......~CS~


----------

